# Entering on a visitors visa while waiting for a change of permit decision



## LisaCapeTown (Mar 3, 2014)

I've got myself in a real muddle and I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do about it and I'll put my hands up now and admit I don't think the the DHA are entirely to blame!

Back in March I was in South Africa on a study permit and while my permit was still valid, I applied for a spousal permit with work endorsement. No surprises but I've heard nothing. I then left South Africa before I'd heard a decision about my visa as I was offered 8 weeks work in the UK.

I hoped that in the time I was away that a decision would be made but despite repeated calls to DHA, and even getting to speak to a really helpful lady at the call centre, nobody has any idea where my application is or when it will be processed. 

When I got back to the UK in May I applied to Home Affairs in London to get a refund of the deposit I paid when I first applied for my visa. I had no idea that by doing this my study visa would be cancelled although it was due to expire on 14th June.

I've now finished work and I'm heading back to SA on Thursday. My boyfriend went to Home Affairs and asked if it would be ok for me to come back in on a visitors visa and they said yes but I don't have a return ticket so I;m not sure I'll be allowed into SA and with all the chaos going on with DHA, will I even be allowed to enter on a visitor visa when I have a change of permit application being processed. Should I just buy an onward ticket to anywhere not in SA? Has anyone got experience of coming back in to SA on a visitors visa while awaiting the outcome of a temporary residents application?

All advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

The HA website is very clear that you must have a return ticket or deposit the equivalent amount with them if entering on a visitors visa. I am not sure that an onward ticket will be good enough, unless its final destination is the origin.


----------



## LisaCapeTown (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for that Shumifan49. 

I made my fortnightly call to Home Affairs this morning and was told my application has finally been received in Pretoria and is awaiting a decision so I've been upgraded to weekly calls. Trying not to get too excited as it took 4 months to get there so who knows how long it will actually take to process.

I have been looking into it the return/onward ticket issue and wondering if I can get away with buying an onward ticket to Mozambique which would be much cheaper than a return ticket to the UK.


----------



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

Why don't you book a flexible ticket or a ticket you can cancel/ be refunded? You normally pay a small fee but at least it would mean you won't be deported.

Do you phone the HA general helpline each week?


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have been looking at flight tickets to RSA as I will be moving there soon and from what I have seen the cost of a return ticket is not hugely different from the cost of a single. So have a look around, you might be surprised. Set your return date as long as your visa allows(UK visas are 90 days).


----------

